
U.S. To Ban Laptops in All Cabins of Flights from Europe, Officials Say - petethomas
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/05/10/u-s-to-ban-laptops-in-all-cabins-of-flights-from-europe.html
======
bhhaskin
I wonder what the impact on number of flights will be. It is starting to
become less and less appealing to fly to the US.

------
westi
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14311073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14311073)

